# Critique this hive tool



## mike haney (Feb 9, 2007)

Looks too thick


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

How about some pic's with a tape measure alongside, on the side and some weigh measurements. Maybe some views with a typical tool next to it.


----------



## deknow (Jul 17, 2006)

What is the material? What is the stiffness? How brittle is it? A good hive tool needs to be strong and not too brittle....assuming it can be wedged between boxes, these are the most important factors to consider....and can't be done from a photo.

Deknow


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

All great questions.








10" long, galvanized steel for longevity, quite stiff, not brittle at all.
More designed for the frame management.
Round for ergonomics. Easier to handle than traditional all flat design.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Like all hooked tools, painful on your hand to bang on the end to cram into tight crevices. Otherwise, looks good for a homemade job.


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

Thankd Frank, I was hoping you would chime in.


----------



## WilliamsHoneyBees (Feb 17, 2010)

Looks nice. The only thing I don't like about it is the thickness. Getting that in between two boxes would be a job and probably take some extra wood with it. For manipulating frames it looks like it would work great though. I have seen those with the hook on the end but never tried one. Kinda like a frame holder for the side of a hive I'm just not seeing the point but some people like them.


----------



## deknow (Jul 17, 2006)

..I can't recall seeing any galvanized steel that would make a good hivetool. If it's for frame management, you need to carry another tool for prying boxes? In any case, I. Don't see a rounded tool being necessary for prying frames with.

Deknow


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

As useful as this:


----------



## WWW (Feb 6, 2011)

It appears to be electrical conduit squeezed in a vice, good design work, nice prototype, give it a thorough run through in the hives and let us know how well it works. You may have just developed the next big thing in hive tools.


----------



## WWW (Feb 6, 2011)

Ollie, is that a beer bottle opener or a hive tool.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

WWW said:


> Ollie, is that a beer bottle opener or a hive tool.


I was told it was from a bee supplier. 
My wife doesn't allow me to drink, so i will have to l ask a friend to test it as a bottle opener.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

odfrank said:


> My wife doesn't allow me to drink, so i will have to l ask a friend to test it as a bottle opener.


From the Brushy Mt product description:


> There is even an added hook should you need to open a beverage and rehydrate during extracting.
> http://www.brushymountainbeefarm.com/Mini-Frame-Lifter-Hive-Tool/productinfo/M577/


And there are (non-alcoholic) sodas available in glass bottles, including Jones Soda available at many California supermarkets:
http://www.jonessoda.com/products/product-locator/
so you could actually put it to use as a bottle opener and still refrain from drinking alcohol.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

I'd like to try one.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Rader Sidetrack said:


> And there are (non-alcoholic) sodas available in glass bottles, including Jones Soda available at many California supermarkets:


My wife doesn't allow me to buy sodas either. Or Cialis.


----------



## mmmooretx (Jun 4, 2012)

Well water is a twist off, unless you follow Rover to the ceramic server inch:


----------



## crofter (May 5, 2011)

odfrank said:


> My wife doesn't allow me to buy sodas either. Or Cialis.



How long did it take her to train you! That must have been a piece of work! :lookout:


----------



## mike haney (Feb 9, 2007)

How about this improvement :
Squeeze the flat end down on an inserted piece of thin high tensile metal.
Run through a dimple die or a hit or two with a spot welder to lock the thin piece into place.
Good Luck, Mike


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

You and I are cut from the same cloth mike. Already in progress, thanks for the tip.


----------



## rwurster (Oct 30, 2010)

I've bent lower quality hive tools prying full medium supers or deeps loose. Those tools also have an end bent down so you can hit it with your hand, plus it has to have a nail puller built into it for removing covers. The design of that tool wouldn't work for me.


----------



## mike haney (Feb 9, 2007)

Mr.Beeman said:


> You and I are cut from the same cloth mike. Already in progress, thanks for the tip.


here's another thought:
grind a chamfer on the tubing before it's flattened and it will serve as a "ramp" to further seperate boxes and the "tounge" of steel won't need to extend more than 3/4 inch or so.


----------

